# Did your WS ambush You during NC/separation?



## Jponce06 (Feb 24, 2016)

I've been following a thread on another site where a guy is separated from his WW. He isn't afraid but would be enraged if she showed up to see him during the holy day season. I've read this happen a few times it was mostly BH trying to escape their WW (detach) and they seemed to have some how tracked them dow and ambushed them during their separation. Why? Are they hoping to some how change the BS mind (rethorical question). Also did this happen to any of you during separation? I've read of WS actually trail their BS spouses to their new apartment as they try and "hide" away. It's really a broad question especially with the holidays coming up and people going through separations/divorce.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Jponce06 said:


> I've been following a thread on another site where a guy is separated from his WW. He isn't afraid but would be enraged if she showed up to see him during the holy day season. I've read this happen a few times it was mostly BH trying to escape their WW (detach) and they seemed to have some how tracked them dow and ambushed them during their separation. Why? Are they hoping to some how change the BS mind (rethorical question). Also did this happen to any of you during separation? I've read of WS actually trail their BS spouses to their new apartment as they try and "hide" away. It's really a broad question especially with the holidays coming up and people going through separations/divorce.


*No, ~ I'd realistically have to say that I was "ambushed" after I was summarily "banished" from the home site under the guise of "a trial separation," ~ in my absence, my RSXW was just too damned busy traveling to her out-of-town business venues, continuing to "grease the skids" of her unbeknownst OM, just as she did during the latter stage of our marriage, knowingly bringing me home "sloppy seconds!" Didn't find out about anything about it until some 5 months into the separation from cell phone records and a good detective! My removal from the home greatly accommodated her covert pelvic gyrations off in other towns! She didn't give a "rat's a$$" about me!

If you would really like to see her picture, then I wholeheartedly suggest that you look in Webster's under the word "witch," or perhaps some other word that eerily rhymes with it!

But I know, all too well, what you're referring to by "ambushing!" That takes a very warped individual to do that!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

Mine never tried to ambush me. We had to interact on occasion regarding the kids, and I made it very clear in those interactions that the topic was the kids. Never about me, her or us. No small talk about the weather. Just business. 

The type of WS that ambushes is the type that thinks they can worm their way back in. Catch the BS in a situation where they feel they can't be 'rude'. The WS thinks they can prey on the BS's good intentions and manners. If the WS shows up as everyone is sitting down for a big holiday dinner, it would be rude to turn them away, right?... 

Wrong! It's part of the cheater handbook. After denial doesn't work, they need a venue to plead how much they miss the BS and how much they have changed and grown from their mistake. /vomit 

What better venue than a day when the family is gathered, usually revolving around gratitude, grace, healing, forgiveness and hopes for a better tomorrow?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Acoa said:


> Mine never tried to ambush me. We had to interact on occasion regarding the kids, and I made it very clear in those interactions that the topic was the kids. Never about me, her or us. No small talk about the weather. Just business.
> 
> The type of WS that ambushes is the type that thinks they can worm their way back in. Catch the BS in a situation where they feel they can't be 'rude'. The WS thinks they can prey on the BS's good intentions and manners. If the WS shows up as everyone is sitting down for a big holiday dinner, it would be rude to turn them away, right?...
> 
> ...


*How resoundingly true! Just reading that passage made me throw up in my mouth!

I would never want to remotely be in the presence of my RSXW for any amount of time and for any reason! I'd be afraid that I might contract some incurable strain of a nasty VD simply by looking at her!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

